# Billing Assistant surgeon at delivery



## dgiangrande@paof.com (Feb 17, 2011)

I need help with coding for the assistant surgeon for Florida Medicaid  during a C-Section. If I code  a delivery only for the primary physician 59515, do I use the same code with AS-80 for the assistant  or do I use the C Section delivery only code 59514 with the same modifier?

CPT 59515  includes ante partum and the assistant will not be providing that care.


----------



## 0913@70 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have the same question. I would like if we can get response to this. 

Thank you


----------



## 0913@70 (Aug 20, 2015)

Here is what i found out by calling Medicaid of FL several times:

The 59515 is to be billed for the 1st assist with taxonomy code entered in  box 24J. This CPT code includes delivery and post-partum care while the patient is in the hospital. Once the patient is discharged the rendering surgeon will bill different CPT code for post-partum care in the office. 

Since the 1st surgical assistant assisted the rendering surgeon in delivery he/she should bill this code for his/hers service. The assistant will be paid less than surgeon based on the taxonomy code. 

I hope this helps.


----------

